# Leper Chapel, Cambridge



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2008)

It’s great this forum has a ‘Religious Sites’ section - Prompted me to post this! This is the oldest building in Cambridge, dating from 1125! It was as the name suggests, part of a larger leper colony, nice. It’s in a state of semi-abandonment. It was surprisingly dark in there, most of the shots are 30 sec exposures. Enjoy. 







Church of the holy traffic cone? 




















Pictures of my organ… {insert jokes here]











Didn’t find any holy wine, but did find this behind the alter!


----------



## krela (Jan 23, 2008)

What a curious little place to have left abandoned, thank you for posting this, very nice


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, thanks very much for sharing your find with us. Looks really photogenic 

Lb


----------



## King Al (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a nice little place, love that organ, I hope it doesn't get chaved.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL holy cone, nice pics


----------



## krela (Jan 23, 2008)

And the chaplain was obviously on the bottle, tut tut.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 23, 2008)

What a lovely little chapel. Beautiful beams and whitewashed walls. Excellently done to get those pics, Urb.
I'm amazed that the altar stuff was left, especially the cross. Great pic of that in front of the window.


----------



## King Al (Jan 23, 2008)

ahhh temptation


----------



## smileysal (Jan 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous looking chapel. Being built of stone, and whitewashed, it looks like its been transported from the orkneys/shetlands, or in the middle of the highlands somewhere. 

Love the alter with the window behind. Well done on finding this place, its gorgeous.

 Sal


----------



## Stealingheaven (Mar 9, 2008)

Great photos, I especially like the photos of the door.


----------



## dungbug (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice photo's, I'm surprised it hasn't been trashed....Lets hope it stays that way!


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice place - looks like the Organ would be in working order as well.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 13, 2008)

Great place brilliant find, well done


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 13, 2008)

Lovely that. There's a chapel not far from me, can't tell if it's abandoned or not, looks it, right out in the middle of nowhere too. Will have to look into it now.

TnM


----------

